# POISON or How to Kill Them All With The Grill



## slictrix

When I was a kid my mother always made all this healthy bland tasting meal stuff, so I would douse it with spices and then got sick of having a ton of spice bottles to go thru on the table and started mixing my own bottle of special stuff.

And I labeled it Poison and then my dad used it one day and all hell broke loose. There then after my 3 brothers also used it and I found myself having to mix a spice bottle a week of it and my dad grilled on weekends and found it was just what he needed to kick his steaks, roasts and burgers over the top and when family came over and tasted his grilled meats the next thing I knew I was making tons of it.

Back then in the 60s it was easy to make since McCormick Charcoal Seasoning was sold then but now it is discontinued. So I had to remake it and I was lucky that I found an old bottle of it from back then and oddly enought it had my homemade label on the front saying Poison, but the back clearly showed the ingredients and I rebuilt it.

Now from what I understand this is called a Blackened Rub Seasoning Nowdays because of the color it gives, chit back then it was just good and still is !

POISON:

1 tablespoon activated charcoal ( can be bought at health food stores, since it aides digestion and other health related things )

4 tablespoons garlic powder

4 tablespoons onion powder

2 tablespoons lawry's seasoned salt

2 tablespoons ground celery seed

2 tablespoons ground black pepper

1 tablespoon parsley flakes

1 teaspoon allspice

1 teaspoon msg or accent

1 teaspoon sugar

1/2 teaspoon cayenne

1/2 teaspoon thyme

1/4 teaspoon ground turmeric

1/4 teaspoon ground marjoram

1/4 teaspoon ground ginger

1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg

1/8 teaspoon rubbed sage

1/8 teaspoon ground dillweed

Mix with a wisht in a large bowl and bottle in a shaker holed large spice bottle

You can omit the msg/accent if your affraid or have alergeries

BTW To kick it up a notch just add some ground red pepper

SlicTrix/Greg


----------



## elsos

So I used your Poison recipe this weekend on some pork ribs. Dude, this stuff is awesome! I am going to try it on beef next.

I am going to try a batch without the charcoal, boy that does make some black.  Almost renamed it black-magic!

- Eric


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I gotta make this.

Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Thanks for sharing, bookmarking it for a try!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Interesting combination, sounds good...JJ


----------



## steve-o90

Where can I that stuff from? Lol sounds good to me just dnt kno where to get most of tht


----------



## elsos

Steve -
I got the charcoal at Walgreen's. It comes in a pill bottle in capsules you have to open.
I plan to make it again but without the charcoal, it is so fine and jet black, like toner for a printer.  Try without and set a little aside to add charcoal if you want.


----------



## dewetha

another one saved on on the todo list! thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve-o90

Ok awsome thx for the help!!! Ima try it this weekend


----------



## iebbqman

Awesome recipe, and looks wonderful.  For anyone who has people with nut allergies that may use this just remove the nutmeg from the recipe.  Also if you have people who have MSG migraines such as myself do the same thing just remove it.  You will notice a flavor difference when you remove the MSG (Accent), as it is a flavor enhancer.  But other then that, I will definitely be making this for home use.


----------



## hova1914

bump: gotta try this later


----------



## sqwib

Interesting, would like to play with this recipe, replace in red with 1 cup of Old Bay.

But to respect a well thought out recipe, I would like to try it out before playing!

Thanks for sharing, throwing this in SQWIBS Test Kitchen.

1 tablespoon activated charcoal ( can be bought at health food stores, since it aides digestion and other health related things )
4 tablespoons garlic powder
4 tablespoons onion powder
2 tablespoons lawry's seasoned salt
2 tablespoons ground celery seed
2 tablespoons ground black pepper
1 tablespoon parsley flakes
1 teaspoon allspice
1 teaspoon msg or accent
1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon cayenne
1/2 teaspoon thyme
1/4 teaspoon ground turmeric
1/4 teaspoon ground marjoram
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/8 teaspoon rubbed sage
1/8 teaspoon ground dillweed
Old Bay recipe

1 tablespoon ground dried bay leaves
2 teaspoons celery salt
1-1/2 teaspoons dry mustard
1-1/2 teaspoons ground black pepper
1 teaspoon sweet or smoked paprika
1 teaspoon ground celery seeds
1/2 teaspoon ground white pepper
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1/8 teaspoon ground cloves
1/8 teaspoon ground mace
1/8 teaspoon ground cardamom
1/8 teaspoon ground allspice


----------



## kathrynn

going to have to try these!  Figured that that Nepas would be on board....since he likes his meat/sausages dark these days!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## dr k

I have activated charcoal in pills at home.  Do you use it for flavoring, color, digestive aid?  Just wondered if you taste a big difference with it.

-Kurt


----------



## elsos

I haven't tasted a difference without the charcoal.  It is a lot cleaner with out it though. I like to try the Old Bay switch too.


----------



## countryboy-q

Looks good!  May have to mix up a batch.


----------



## gdr1976

Oh man, as an EMT that activated charcoal can make a mess, lol. This sounds really good though


----------



## Lucie Gray

I have been looking for McCormick charcoal salt for years! I loved it. Is this recipe specifically for the charcoal salt like they used to sell?


----------



## dr k

Lucie Gray said:


> I have been looking for McCormick charcoal salt for years! I loved it. Is this recipe specifically for the charcoal salt like they used to sell?


I make this recipe every couple years without the charcoal and Msg.  It' slow sodium. All the salt is from the Lawry's season salt and comes to about 40mg. Per 1/4tsp. Very savory.  Great on hardboiled eggs to meat.


----------



## crazzycajun

On the next list thanks for sharing


----------



## daveomak

Thanks for reviving this thread... dave


----------

